# Pole shift safe?



## txsredy (Dec 14, 2012)

I can't say I buy into the pole shift theory, but it interests me enough to ask...
What would it mean for NE Texas? What areas would be safe? How would things look after climate wise?
Not that anyone can accurately predict, but just curious on thoughts. New to the forum so apologies if this is already being discussed


----------



## TNFrank (Dec 2, 2012)

From what little I've read on the subject the only thing that would take place is that your compass will read backwards. Continents won't shift, ect. since dirt isn't magnetic.
http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/2012-poleReversal.html


----------



## recoilless_57mm (Oct 15, 2012)

No expert here. I do follow the changing magnetic north. It has moved and continues to do so to this day. It always has. All I see it doing is changing weather patterns a bit.

There is no recorded history before and after a shift has occured. This being said all we can do is guess what will take place. I think the most important issue is the magnetic lines of force surrounding the earth have been disrupted to a degree. This has caused a slight temperature increase on earth. Once the core settles down and the lines of force strenghten we will see cooler temperatures. Then what will we call that delema?

The problem as I see it is, we are thinking this is somehow our fault. We are elevating ourselves to a GOD like status. Personally I feel we are along for the ride. Make the best of it. If we want to have better then find a way to get off this rock. Perhaps that is our mandate as superior beings.

57mm


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Pole shift will do nothing but get you lost. People often confuse the magnetic polarity with the axis on which the Earth spins. Now if that was to change then all bets are off... LOL

Besides, then all our science books would be wrong because they say that penguins do not live in the north pole... LOL

Can you imagine looking at a map with Canada at the bottom....


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

cnsper said:


> Can you imagine looking at a map with Canada at the bottom....


Here 'ya go.

Australia is no longer "down under".


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> Here 'ya go.
> 
> Australia is no longer "down under".


Does this mean we all have to walk around on our heads?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

webeable said:


> Does this mean we all have to walk around on our heads?


I guess it depends on where you live, and only if you believe those that are currently south of the equator already do that.  

We picked up a newer car recently. I was browsing the owners manual and came upon the compass option. It actually let you program it based on where you live?!?!? It had North America broken up into zones and for the most accurate reading, you set your zone.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Don't forget that when the poles shift, the water in our toilets and drains will swirl the opposite direction. Be prepared!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> Here 'ya go.
> 
> Australia is no longer "down under".


I seen what you done there!!!!!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I believe that the earth's axis of rotation has shifted significantly at different times in the earth's history. Alaska used to be a swamp. Now much of it is permafrost. People find mammoths in permafrost in Siberia that still have undigested plants in their stomachs that would suggest sudden extreme changes in climate.

What it means for your area is anybody's guess. If the earth's axis suddenly changed by 20 degrees your area could suddenly become much warmer or much colder depending on where the new axis of rotation is.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

BillS said:


> I believe that the earth's axis of rotation has shifted significantly at different times in the earth's history. Alaska used to be a swamp. Now much of it is permafrost. People find mammoths in permafrost in Siberia that still have undigested plants in their stomachs that would suggest sudden extreme changes in climate.
> 
> What it means for your area is anybody's guess. If the earth's axis suddenly changed by 20 degrees your area could suddenly become much warmer or much colder depending on where the new axis of rotation is.


The earth used to be much warmer and Alaska used to be further south. The things you note have nothing to do with wobble. The Siberian stomachs... A grain of truth with a lot of over doing it. So yeah, things froze fast, but not summer blooming warm climate flowers in a well preserved frozen hulk. More like fall vegetation in a cold mummified animal. The story of the fresh meat came from the Russian Scientist commenting on how the dogs wanted to eat it. If you have a dog you know what they will eat and roll in. I would venture a guess that the dog would prefer it a bit past table fair.

The earth can cool dramatically. Many interglacial periods have changed from a warm regime to an ice regime in very short order. We are right now cold enough to sustain Iceage. If a large volcanic eruption or interstellar guest was to make an arrival it could easily tip the balance.

To the OP the world doesn't flip. If the poles change. Just make the mental note that S the old N. Not really all that difficult.


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

There's a record of magnetic shifting on the floor of the Pacific ocean, the crust has magnetic striations that regularly change back and forth where new crust is being formed near Hawaii, at least that's what it said on Nat Geo.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

stanb999 said:


> The earth used to be much warmer and Alaska used to be further south. The things you note have nothing to do with wobble. The Siberian stomachs... A grain of truth with a lot of over doing it. So yeah, things froze fast, but not summer blooming warm climate flowers in a well preserved frozen hulk. More like fall vegetation in a cold mummified animal. The story of the fresh meat came from the Russian Scientist commenting on how the dogs wanted to eat it. If you have a dog you know what they will eat and roll in. I would venture a guess that the dog would prefer it a bit past table fair.
> 
> The earth can cool dramatically. Many interglacial periods have changed from a warm regime to an ice regime in very short order. We are right now cold enough to sustain Iceage. If a large volcanic eruption or interstellar guest was to make an arrival it could easily tip the balance.
> 
> To the OP the world doesn't flip. If the poles change. Just make the mental note that S the old N. Not really all that difficult.


The permafrost in Alaska is 100,000 years old. Continents move about 2 inches a year. That would be 3 miles over that time. The mammoths in Siberia ate plants that no longer grow in that part of Siberia because the ground is permafrost. So obviously, the climate in that part of Siberia changed suddenly, drastically, and permanently. I don't know how that's possible without a sudden and drastic change in the earth's axis of rotation.


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

BillS said:


> The permafrost in Alaska is 100,000 years old. Continents move about 2 inches a year. That would be 3 miles over that time. The mammoths in Siberia ate plants that no longer grow in that part of Siberia because the ground is permafrost. So obviously, the climate in that part of Siberia changed suddenly, drastically, and permanently. I don't know how that's possible without a sudden and drastic change in the earth's axis of rotation.


Some Permafrost may be that young. But most is hundreds of thousands to millions of years old. The current period of Iceage is 2.5 million years It ebbs as it has for the past 15000 years. It is expected to return.

Read up on it. The plants weren't of a different type. Lots of info is on the web. Lots of crap too. 
http://www2.gi.alaska.edu/ScienceForum/ASF1/122.html

Google "Frozen Mammoths and Modern Geology"
Try to find the original. Avoid all the young earth junk if you can.

Because you don't know how something is possible. Doesn't mean that it's strange or out of the ordinary. It just means you need to read a bit more.

Start here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_age


----------

